#  > Bazaar >  > Werk aangeboden en gevraagd >  Marokaanse kok/kokin gezocht voor in Rotterdam

## Umit Kaya

Beste Vrienden,

Restaurant Keyf-i Teras is opzoek naar een ervaren kok die gespecialiseerd is in Marokkaanse gerechten.

Het gaat om Marokkaanse gerechten zoals tajine, bestilla, couscous enz.

Eisen: 

- Ervaring is pr
- Iemand die heerlijke Marokkaanse gerechten maakt.


Zelf een ervaren kok?of ken je iemand ?

PM!

Warme groet,

Voor interesse graag contact opnemen met 
Hasan Kaya 0624582123

----------


## zainabatiti

Hoe oud Mot hij zijn?

----------

